# الف مبروك لمشرفنا فيصل الشريف حصوله على درجة الدكتوراة



## ابوصـــــالح (21 فبراير 2007)

أنهى الزميل المهندس والاستاذ الفاضل / فيصل بن الفديع الشريف، هذا اليوم مناقشة أطروحة الدكتوراه التي تقدم بها الى جامعة هيريوت وات – أدنبره – بريطانيا، وقد كان عنوان الرسالة (تطوير نموذج مالي لمشاريع مبادرات التمويل الخاص) حيث تم العمل على تطوير نموذج مالي بمساعدة الكمبيوتر للمساعدة في تقدير تكلفة المشاريع وحساب التدفقات النقدية طيلة مدة المشروع التي قد لا تقل في العادة عن خمسة وعشرين سنة ،، هذا النموذج روعي أن يكون إستخدامه في المراحل الاولى للمشروع (مرحلة تقديم العروض)، وهي المرحلة التي تتميز في مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع بإرتفاع تكلفتها لحاجة قطاع الإنشاءآت فيها الى خدمات كثير من الاستشاريين الخارجيين اللذين يقومون بتقدير تكاليف المشروع وحساب تدفقاته النقدية ،، كما أنها المرحلة التي تقل فيها إحتمالات الفوز بالمشروع مع ارتفاع عدد المتنافسين. 






ناقش الرسالة البرفسور مصطفى الشاوي رئيس مركز ابحاث البيئة المبنية في جامعة سالفورد البريطانية ورئيس تحرير مجلة Construction Innovation كممتحن خارجي ، وكذلك الدكتور قرام بولز كممتحن داخلي ،، وأشرف على الرسالة البرفسور عمار كاكا وهو استاذ اقتصاديات وإدارة المشاريع في جامعة هيريوت وات. 

نسأل الله له التوفيق والتقدم دائما وابدا، وان ينفع به الاسلام والمسلمين، وان يجعلها قادمة خير له ولمن حوله

الدكتور فيصل حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في العمارة من جامعة الملك سعود بارياض والماجستير في إدارة الانشاءآت من جامعة هيريوت وات ، كما مارس إدراة المشاريع من خلال عمله في القطاعين العام والخاص وإدارته للعديد من المشاريع فيهما. 


وبهذه المناسبة فإنه يسر ملتقى المهندسين العرب تهنئة المهندس فيصل والاحتفال معه بهذه المناسبة متمنين له كل النجاح والتوفيق في مستقبل الايام.

الجدير بالذكر أن انه في نفس اليوم ناقش المهندس أمين عبدالمجيد رسالته للدكتوراه من نفس الجامعة ولكن في تخصص الهندسة الانشائية والحمد لله فقد إجتاز المناقشة وحصل على الدكتوراه ،، هذا الخبر موجود في قسم الهندسة المدنية على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45592


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك اخي العزيز ونتمنا لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## مبتكر (21 فبراير 2007)

مبارك لكم... وبالتوفيق دوما في الدنيا والآخرة...


----------



## العبد الفقير (21 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## أبو عبد الله1 (21 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك التخرج*

مبروك التخرج يا د.فيصل الشريف
ونتمى من الله أن ينفع بعلمك الأمة الأسلامية


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (21 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك وعقبال كل مهندسي الملتقى وانشالله ينالنا شي من علم الدكتور


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 فبراير 2007)

خالص التهاني للزميل الفاضل د. فيصل الشريف ، متمنيا له كل التوفيق والسداد ، وما زال المشوار طويل والله الموفق باذن تعالي


----------



## aadesign (21 فبراير 2007)

.

مبروك دكتور فيصل
وتستاهل كل خير​


.


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (21 فبراير 2007)

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك 

للمهندس فيصل الشريف​
:12:​


----------



## a.m (21 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 

الف الف مبروك 

:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: ​*

:78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78:​


----------



## المهندس (22 فبراير 2007)

يا هلا بك أخي ابو صالح ..

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..

لقد اسعدتني بهذا الخبر الرائع ..
فأبارك لأخونا الدكتور فيصل الشريف على حصوله على درجة الدكتوراة ..
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف مبارك ..

تمنياتي له بالتوفيق و النجاح الدائمين ..

وألف شكر لك يابو صالح ..

تحياتي للجميع ..


----------



## م/محمد شحاته (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يادكتور واتمن لك المزيد من التوفيق في حياتك الدنيوية والاخروية 

اخوك م/محمد شحاتة


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مليون مبروك للدكتور المهندس / فيصل الشريف 
الى الامام وانار الله لك بصيرتك والحمد لله على نعم الله عليكم وعلينا .. كل المنتدى فرحان بيك اخى فيصل ... من اعضاء ومشرفين .. ونشكر الاخ المهندس لتثبت الموضوع فى اعلى الصفحه .......... وانت الان هطلق عليك خريج ملتقى المهندسين العرب .. والف مبروك والف شكر ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Mosaad (22 فبراير 2007)

الفم مبروك يا دكتور فيصل
مع خالص تمنياتى القلبية بالمزيد من النجاح


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 فبراير 2007)

ماشــاء الله
الف مبروك أخى فيصل حصولك على هذه الدرجه العلميه الراقيه
أمنياتى الدائمه بالتوفيق والتقدم


----------



## لندا محمد (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ما شاء الله 
نفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين وزادك من علمه ..........


----------



## محمد بشر أباظة (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لكم يا أخي الدكتور فيصل، وزادكم علماً، ورفعكم عنده في الدرجات العلى، وتقبل منك صالح أعمالكم .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك للاخ الفاضل الدكتور المهندس فيصل الشريف 
بارك الله لك فيها و جعلها الله لك نفعاً للاسلام


----------



## ناصر رمضان البتينى (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك لأخونا العزيز حصوله على درجة الدكتوراه ونتمنى له التوفيق فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## اشرف البواليز (22 فبراير 2007)

مبارك ونفع الله العلي القدير بك الأمة الاسلامية


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (22 فبراير 2007)

*ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك

وعقبال الجميع


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو السعيد (22 فبراير 2007)

{وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلاَّ بِاللّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ }
ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
بارك الله لك و نفعك بما علمك و نفع بك الاسلام والمسلمبن
و سخر الله علمك لما فيه رفع الغمة و الخير لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
امين و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك يا دكتور


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك وربنا يوافقك فى خطواتك القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله له فيها ومبروك وبالفعل الدكتور فيصل يستاهل كل خير


----------



## فتوح (22 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بسم الله ما شاء الله

الله أكبر

مبروك دكتور فيصل وجعلها الله عوناً لك لدخول الجنة بخدمة أهل الإسلام

وجزا الله خيراً أخونا أبو صالح لإعلامنا بهذا الخبر السار جداً

اللهم اجعل أيامنا سعيدة بطاعتك وحب الصالحين من أوليائك


----------



## المهندس أسامة (22 فبراير 2007)

أتقدم بأحر التهاني للسيد الدكتور فيصل الشريف و أتمنى له المزيد من التقدم و النجاح و كذلك بالشكر له على رعايته لهذا الموقع الجميل الذي يسوده الجو الأخوي مما يشجع الأطراف جميعاً


----------



## ag438 (22 فبراير 2007)

*ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 

الف الف مبروك للدكاترة وربنا يبارك فيهم وفي علمهم وينفع بهم *


----------



## zroogaa (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك علي هدا النجاح ونتمني لك التوفيق في الحياة وان تسخر علمك لنصرت امتك.


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (22 فبراير 2007)

*هنيئاً*

هنيئاً أخي فيصل.. ونسأل الله أن ينفعك وينفعنا بعلمك


----------



## aniece (22 فبراير 2007)

:13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: MABROK :13: :13: :13: ​


----------



## eccnw (22 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبروك*

الف مبروك وانشالله تحمل الفائدة للإنسانية جمعاء


----------



## حمزه عمر (22 فبراير 2007)

انا لا اقول كما قال اخوتي الف مبروك ولا الف الف مبروك فهذا تحديد عددي ولكن اخي فيصل اقول لك كما تقول العرب تهانينا وبارك الله لك في علمك وذادك الله نور الي نور واوصيك بأن توجه كل جهدك 
المعرفي لخدمة الأسلام والمسلمين وتواضع لله يذدك رفعة وعلما الي علمك واياك والتباهي بما خصاك الله من الدرجات العلي واعلم ان الذي وهبك هذة النعمة قادر علي ان يبدلك عنها نغمة فتكون من الخاسرين واخير اقول مبروك بلا عدد والي الأمام اخي الدكتور (اخوك مهندس ميكانيكي/ حمزه عمر آدم) والسلام . :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: 



:78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78:​


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (22 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك*

الف مبروك 
وارجو ان تصلح النية والعمل
فالمسئولية عليك اصبحت اكبر
وقد قال احد العلماء
كلما ازددت علما ازددت علما بجهلي
وارجو ان تنفع بعلمك الناس فلا خير في علم لم ينتفع به
وزكاة العلم تعليمه للناس


----------



## احمد ال عشي (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك باش مهندس


----------



## سالامون (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك زميلنا العزيز الدكتور فيصل المحترم


----------



## حمزه عمر (22 فبراير 2007)

مبروك اخي فيصل علي هذا الانجاز الباهر وذادك الله رفعة وعلما .:79:


----------



## ابو حسين (22 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك 

الف مبروك اخ فيصل على الدكتوراه ، والله فرحنا بالخبر 

وآسف انها كانت متأخره . 

بالتوفيق لك


----------



## rakal99 (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يه د. فيصل ونتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## جاسر (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ماشاءالله لا قوة إلا بالله مبارك إن شـــاءالله

ولله الحمد

ا
ا

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## فايز محمد (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابعث اليكم اصدق التهانى بالحصول على الدكتوراة مع تمنياتى لكم بمزيد من النجاح والتوفيق 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك اخى فيصل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم حلمى (22 فبراير 2007)

*تهنئة*

هذا كان نتيجة جهاد وتعب ايام وليالي كثيرة وربنا يعطية ما 

يستحق على هذا المجهود الذى عملة ويوفقة وينجح طريقة _الف مبروك للكتوراة:12: _


----------



## دمي هندسه (22 فبراير 2007)

بهذه المناسبة فإنه يسرني تهنئة المهندس فيصل والاحتفال معه بهذه المناسبة متمنيا له كل النجاح والتوفيق في حياته العلمية والعملية والشخصية الاجتماعية


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (22 فبراير 2007)

الفا مبروك ونتمنى النجاح المتواصل


----------



## rana hashim (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## loolo (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك يااخ فيصل ونفع الله بعلمك المسلمين


----------



## المخلصة اخلاص (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك اخي فيصل الشريف على درجة الدكتوراة 
عقبال لباقي الزملاء


----------



## batigol (22 فبراير 2007)

تهانينا الحاره للمشرف الرائع الدكتور فيصل وان شاء الله البروف .....جزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## عطور ليبيا (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك يادكتور.....


----------



## م/سحر (22 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك . ادام الله لك هذا الخير في الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 فبراير 2007)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك*

اخونا الفاضل الدكتور مهندس/ فيصل الشريف

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك



الف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك











اسأل الله ان يوفقك في درجتك العلمية الجديدة القيمة
وان ينفع بك الناس والبلاد كلها

وان يجعل جهدك الذي بذلت حتى وصلت الى نيل درجة الدكتوراة
في ميزان حسناتك بكل خير

والى الامام دائما اخونا العزيز​


----------



## احمد عماد (22 فبراير 2007)

مبروك دكتور ومستقبل زاهر ان شاء الله


----------



## memo star (22 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله اخى الفاضل 
الف الف مبارك حصولك على هذه الدرجة العلمية واتمنى من الله لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## سيد مرعي (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الف مبروك اخي فيصل وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك وبعلمك الامة الاسلامية 
مبرووك دكتور فيصل 
وعقبالنا ان شاء الله


----------



## حماده مصطفى (22 فبراير 2007)

اسال الله لك المزيد من التقدم والرقى ونفع الله بعلمك المسلمين وثق انك تستحق اكثر من ذلك لان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا والله معك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك للزميل فيصل الشريف وتستاهل كل الخير 

والف مبروك لملتقى المهندسين العرب 

البغدادي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (22 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك دكتور فيصل الشريف ..
درجة تستحقها بجدارة ..
ندعو لك بدوام التقدم و النجاح و التوفيق في الدنيا و الفلاح في الآخرة ..

زادك الله علماً و تقاً و ورعاً و أدخلك الجنة مع الأبرار .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## AHMED 19 (22 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووك والى الامام قدما ودوما موفق


----------



## علي الوهبي (22 فبراير 2007)

مبـــــــــــروك........... وجعلك اللــــــــه في خدمة الأسلام و المسلمين


----------



## ابن البلد (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لك بالنجاح
ونسأل الله أن يمن على كل مسلم بالنجاح في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## الاءنبيل (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك وعقبال كام دكتوراه بعدها كمان وربنا يوفقك فى الدنيا الاخره


----------



## ahmed morshidy (22 فبراير 2007)

لف مبروك وعقبالنا يارب لما نخلص الكلية الاول :14: :15:


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مليون مبروك 
و بدوام التقدم و التوفيق


----------



## kingsize (22 فبراير 2007)

*ألف ألف مبروك يادكتور فيصل فأنت فخر للأمة العربية والأسلامية وفخر للمنتدى
جعلك الله زخرا للأمة وأفادنا الله بعلمكم الغزير ونتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والرقي
وكما عودتنا على الأستفاده من علمكم في المنتدى نرجو الأستمرار
وعلى قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربيه*


----------



## BiBo (22 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك يادكتور اللهم وفق جميع الاخوة الى ماتحبه وترضاه
وعقبال ما انتهى من رسالة الدكتوراة ايضا ادعوا لى عسى الله يتقبل دعائكم


----------



## ali1001 (22 فبراير 2007)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## الكاجوجى (22 فبراير 2007)

1000000مبروك ونفعك الله بعلمك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاضلكو (22 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك للدكتور فيصل ودائما الى الامام


----------



## فاضلكو (22 فبراير 2007)

مبروك والى الامام دائما وجعلها الله لك في خدمة الاسلام


----------



## ابو تحسين (22 فبراير 2007)

*تهنئة*

الف الف مبروك للدكتور فيصل الشريف


----------



## safaahabib (22 فبراير 2007)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك


----------



## Mu7ammad (22 فبراير 2007)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> ماشــاء الله
> الف مبروك أخى فيصل حصولك على هذه الدرجه العلميه الراقيه
> أمنياتى الدائمه بالتوفيق والتقدم



................


----------



## walidsamir (22 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك يا دكتور

(محمد الشال)


----------



## رجب بركات (22 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك ووفقك الله لخير البشرية والأمة الإسلامية . وعقبال الدرجات الأعلى . والتفوق دائماّ


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (22 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## م/احمدالعشرى (22 فبراير 2007)

وفقكم الله وسددخطاكم لرفعة هذه الامه:14:


----------



## العلم للإيمان (22 فبراير 2007)

" و كان فضل الله عليك عظيما ً"
ألف مبروك د/ فيصل
و نفع الله بك الإسلام و المسلمين​


----------



## ahm58ed (23 فبراير 2007)

مبروك الأخ اكريم وجعلها اله فى ميزان حسناتك ونغعك الله بها والمسلمين والبشرية جمعاء


----------



## ahm58ed (23 فبراير 2007)

مبروك الأخ الكريم وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونغعك الله بها والمسلمين والبشرية جمعاء


----------



## مهندس محمد عادل سع (23 فبراير 2007)

*تهنئه مباركه*

اتقدم بخالص التهانى للدكتور فيصل الشريف حصوله على الدكتوراه واتمنى له زيد من التقدم و السمو وأسأل الله له دوام العلم و التقدم 
واخيرا اتمنى له سرعة الحصول على درجه الاستاز الدكتور 
اخوك محمد عادل ( هندسه الازهر الشريف بالقاهره )


----------



## al-rahbi (23 فبراير 2007)

مبروك .. الف مبروك
نتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (23 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك*

الف الف الف مليون مبروك


----------



## ميجا على (23 فبراير 2007)

خالص التهانى للدكتور فيصل:77:


----------



## محسن 9 (23 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبوك*








السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الف مبروك لمشرفنا الغالي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 فبراير 2007)

*خبر سار*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رفعت راسنا والله ماشاء الله أخي المهندس الدكتور فيصل 

الف مبروك والله يجعل كل أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك:30: الى الأماااااااااااااام

الف شكر للأخ أبو صالح



Eng-Maher قال:


> الف الف مليون مبروك للدكتور المهندس / فيصل الشريف
> الى الامام وانار الله لك بصيرتك والحمد لله على نعم الله عليكم وعلينا .. كل المنتدى فرحان بيك اخى فيصل ... من اعضاء ومشرفين .. ونشكر الاخ المهندس لتثبت الموضوع فى اعلى الصفحه .......... وانت الان هطلق عليك خريج ملتقى المهندسين العرب .. والف مبروك والف شكر ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رايه11 (23 فبراير 2007)

الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
تستاهل


----------



## رايه11 (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك
تستاهل


----------



## أبو المستقبل (23 فبراير 2007)

ماشــاء الله
ونتمنى لك التوفيق بالدنيا والأخرة انشاء الله


----------



## اسامه سلمي (23 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبروك*

تهنئه قلبيه للدكتور المهندس فيصل الشريف 
وان ام تخدعني ذاكرتي فبعد ان رأيت الصوره عرفت انني عملت تحت اشرافه في تبوك


----------



## ماجد الكبيسي (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك اخي فيصل وتمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## أبو المستقبل (23 فبراير 2007)

*الف الــــف مبروك*



أبو المستقبل قال:


> ماشــــــاء الله
> ونتمنى لــــــــــــــــــــك التوفيق بالدنيا والأخرة انـــــــــشـــــــاء الله


وعقبال الجميع


----------



## مهاجر (23 فبراير 2007)

*مبروووووووووووك*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خبر أسعدنا وكنا ننتظره من زمن .... الف الف مبروك لمن عهدنا منه التقدير والأدب والمحبة وصفاء النفس

تعلمنا منه الكثير هو من أعطى وأعطى وبصمت لهذا الموقع الذي يضمنا جميعاً ... مبروك كلمة لن تفيه حقه ولكن حسبنا أننا لا نملك حالياً إلى أن نقول له مشوار من الجد والكد أنتهى وحان موعد قطف الثمار....:12: 

أخي ابو عبد الله:

بارك الله لك في هذا العلم الذي جنيته ونسأله تعالى أن يحقق لك امانيك برجوعك سالماً غانماً ... إلى ارض الوطن

كما لا يفوتني أن ابارك للمهندس أمين عبدالمجيد نيله لشهادة الدكتوراه ونتمنى له التوفيق في حياته العملية المقبل عليها بإذن الله 

أما أنت يا ابو صالح:

فنقول لك جزاك الله كل الخير على إعلامنا بخبر أفرحنا وكنا في إنتظاره من زمن ... 

فبارك الله لك وعليك وتقبل الله منك ... وسهل الله لك ما تبقى وبإذن الله ما تنتظر فرجه يكون قريباً عليك بإذن الله...

أخوكم المحب لكم
ابو محمد *



المهندس قال:


> يا هلا بك أخي ابو صالح ..
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
> 
> ...


----------



## معتوق (23 فبراير 2007)

مبروك دكتور فيصل وتستاهل كل خير


----------



## darsh_87 (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك مع مزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## جواد كرم (23 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## خضير الوائلي (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك الحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه


----------



## ابو الورد2007 (23 فبراير 2007)

_الف مبروك دكتور على جهودك الطيب وان شاء الله يوفقق الله فيما درست _
_من زرع حصد ومن صار على الدرب وصل_


----------



## ابو الورد2007 (23 فبراير 2007)

_الف مبروك دكتور على جهودك الطيب وان شاء الله يوفقق الله فيما درست _
_من زرع حصد ومن صار على الدرب وصل_


----------



## HARD MAN (23 فبراير 2007)

*مبارك لأخينا وأستاذنا ومشرفنا د. فيصل الشهادة ونتمنى له المزيد من التوفيق والتفوق وعقبال الباقين يارب *


----------



## الفقير إلى ربه (23 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك. نسأل الله تعالى لك المزيد من التفوق و ووفقك لخدمة الإسلام و المسلمين.


----------



## amg (23 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك
للمهندس فيصل الشريف


----------



## سعد حسن احمد (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مليون مبرررررررررررروك


----------



## خبير.ص (23 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك للدكتور


----------



## cheikhhamoud (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبرووووك يادكتور والى المزيد من الانجاز ان شاء الله


----------



## ماجد-الطائف (23 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك ونتمنى لك مستقبلا زاهرا ونفع الله بعلمك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## معماري فقط (23 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك د/ فيصل الشريف وعقبال البروفسوراه


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## Asma (23 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله..
مبروك..
و منها للأعلى بإذن الله


----------



## eng_jaguar (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل وان شاء الله لا تكون آخر دكتوراه تحصل عليها وانما تكون البدايه فقط


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (23 فبراير 2007)

اللهم بارك لنا فى كل مسلم تعلم وعلم المسلمين 
الف مبروك دكتور شريف


----------



## algenaby (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك ونتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح في الحياة العملية وان شاء الله post doctor 
اخوك المهندس الاستاذ احمد الجنابي 
كلية الهندسة / جامعة ذي قار


----------



## algenaby (23 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك وان شاء الله النجاح الدائم ونشكرك على هذا المنتدى الجميل الذي يفيد اساتذة وطلاب كلية الهندسة بصورة عامة وان شاء الله post doctor 
اخوكم المهندس الاستاذ احمد كريم الجنابي 
كلية الهندسة / جامعة ذي قار


----------



## Eng. KHOLOUD (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك د. فيصل مع تمنياتي بدوام التقدم والنجاح ........ بتستاهل كل خير


----------



## يحي سعيد الشريف (23 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك..........ياابوهاشــــــم
...اخوك:ابومصعب الشريف


----------



## fanar (23 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لك يا ابو فيصل ونفع بعلمك الاسلام والمسلمين...


----------



## kalliny (23 فبراير 2007)

مهندس/ محمد القلينى 
يبارك ويهنئ استاذة / دكتور فيصل
الف مبروك أخى فيصل حصولك على هذه الدرجه العلميه الراقيه
ودائما الى الأمام والرقى والعلا
ويجعل ربك الخير على يديكم وافكاركم تفيد البشر والحجر
مهندس /محمد القلينى 
مصر/ 0106008492


----------



## عبدالرحمن على (23 فبراير 2007)

بعد حمد الله والصلاة والسلام على من لانبى بعده 
اتقدم بالدعاء لاخينا الدكتور فيصل الشريف ان يجعل الله علمه ووقته ابتغاء مرضاة الله وان يفيد بعلمه كل من يحتاجه ويكون حسنة جارية له 
اخوكم فى الله عبدالرحمن


----------



## هيثم حلمى (23 فبراير 2007)

مبروك النجاح يا دكتور فيصل ........... و للامام دائماً 

............... منتظرين منك دعوة على الغداء ...........


----------



## تالا74 (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اجمل التهاني وابركها لحضرة الدكتور الفاضل فيصل وبارك الله فيك وبوركت 
وجعلك نفعا للامة ووالى المزيد من الدرجات العلا التي تستحقها باذن الله


----------



## تالا74 (23 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مبرررررررررررررروك وبارك الله فيك وبوركت ونفع بك الامة
والمزيد من التقدم باذن اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (23 فبراير 2007)

1000000000000 مبروك 
زادك الله من فضله و علمه 
نفع الله بك وبعلمك و وفقك لما فيه الخير للاسلام و المسلمين 
اللهم امين


----------



## مؤيد الشريف (23 فبراير 2007)

تأتي مناسبة ، وتذهب مناسبة...وتمر الايام تلو الأخرى وكأننا في سباق مع الزمن ...
نسترق منها الحظات لنرسل لكم التهاني بالد كــتـــــــوراه كنوع من التواصل وتجديد العهد. والمحبة معكم. 
واحببت ان اهديك قصيدتي اليك بمناسبة هذا النجاح :-


اقلك في طلت الدكــتــوراه مبروك 
ومبروك اقدمها لحضرة سموك
اهيدك التـــهـــانـي قـبـل يهدوك
واشارك بالفرحه واعيش جوك
بفرحتي بنجاحـك والف مبروك
وفرحتك تفرحنا وتقهر عدوك


والى الامام مع دوام التوفيق
اخوك المحب


----------



## المهندس قحطان (23 فبراير 2007)

مبارك مبارك مبارك عليك شهادة الدكتوراة يادكتورنا الفاضل فيصل الشريف واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوفقك لعمل الخير اخوك المهندس قحطان الهيتي


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا للجميع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
الحقيقة أنني لا أدري بماذا ارد على هذا الكم وهذه النوعية من المشاعر ،، الا أنني أتقدم لكم جميعا ولكل الزملاء الافاضل في هذا الملتقى بالشكر الجزيل والتقدير والعرفان. أشكر كل المهنئين واثمن لهم كلماتهم الرقيقة ومشاعرهم النبيلة التي تعتبر وساماً يُجسد المسئولية ويوجه مسار الطريق الطويل. فشكرا لكم جميعا.
أدعو الله أن يوفق الجميع ويسدد على طريق الخير خطاهم.


----------



## mizobub (24 فبراير 2007)

*ألف مبروك*

ألف مبروك دكتورنا وللأمام دائما ً:13:


----------



## محمد محروس على (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل ونفع الله بك الأمة العربية والاسلامية والى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## هاوي العمارة (24 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم

الف مبروك اخوي فيصل وتستاهل اكثر بإذن الله 

عقبال ماتصبح البرفسور فيصل الشريف 

واسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد*​

اخوك :


----------



## romah (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك للزميل ابو صالح


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك.............. و ربنا يزيدك, وكل اهل المنتدى من العلم النافع.......... و ينفع الاسلام بكم


----------



## motaz_95 (24 فبراير 2007)

المهندس قال:


> يا هلا بك أخي ابو صالح ..
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
> 
> ...


----------



## المهندس السامرائي (24 فبراير 2007)

*مبارك لك الدكتوراه يا أستاذ فيصل الشريف*

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله .. مبارك لك الدكتوراه ، نسأل الله أن يجعلك الله ممن نفع بعلمه وانتفع بما حصل عليه في الدنيا والاخرة .. تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم:77:


----------



## ابو حارث (24 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لك رفعت راسنا عساك ذخر للاسلام والف مبارك عليك وعلينا.


----------



## ياسين2999 (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## فاضل فاروق (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا د:فيصل الشريف


----------



## عزة عبد العزيز علي (24 فبراير 2007)

التهنئة للدكتور فيصل وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## Dr. usama (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك وعقبال ألاستاذية ودائما فى تقدم من القلب اخوك ألاستاذ المساعد بهندسة الازهر أسامه فتحى


----------



## العرندس (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في البداية .. كل الشكر والتقدير للأخ ابو صالح .. 

لنقله هذا الخبر الطيب .. بسم الله ماشاء الله 

الف الف الف الف مبرووك .. للدكتور فيصل الشريف

ومنها للأعلى بإذن الله .. 

تمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد ..


----------



## احمد الحماد (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك للدكتور المهندس فيصل الشريف مع التمنيات بدوام التوفيق


----------



## shartooh (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك اخوك من العراق


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (24 فبراير 2007)

الى مزيد من الرقى والتقدم فى مجال العلم ​
عن أبى الدرداء رضى الله عنه قال :سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول (من سلك طريقاً يبتغى به علماً سلك الله له طريقاً إلى الجنه وإن الملائكه لتضع أجنحتها رضىً لطالب العلم بما يصنع وإن العالم ليستغفر له من فى السموات ومن فى الأرض حتى الحيتان فى الماء وفضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب وإن العلماء ورثه الأنبياء وإن الأنبياء لم يورثوا ديناراً ولا درهماً وإنما ورثوا العلم فمن أخذ به فقد أخذ بحظ وافر) . رواة الترمذى وابو داود .

ل معاذ بن جبل رضى الله عنه (عليكم بالعلم فإن طلبه عباده وتعلمه لله حسنه وبذله لأهله قربه وتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه قربه وتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه صدقه والبحث عنه جهاد ومذاكرته تسبيح).


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (24 فبراير 2007)

مبروك يا دكتور مبروك علينا كلنا:15: :15:


----------



## khaled_engineer (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ور حمة لاله و بركاته

ألف شكر أخونا الحبييب على نقلك لهذا الخبر الطيب

الف مبروك يا د:فيصل الشريف

وفق الله لما يحب و يرضى و اعانكم على عمل الخير


----------



## Bu Ahmed (24 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## arc_fares (24 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووك الف لدكتور فيصل الشريف:67: .
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى وجعلكم ذخرا لهذة الامة واعانكم لفعل الخير


----------



## ياسر قضيب (24 فبراير 2007)

:14: :14: :14: :5: :5: :5: الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## محمد عزوز (24 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك لإستاذنا الدكتور فيصل على هذه الدرجة العلمية الرفيعة مع كل تمنياتنا له بالتوفيق فى حياته العلمية والعملية وإلى الأمام


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (24 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبروك*

الف مبروك ​ 

للدكتور فيصل

 حصولة على درجه الدكتوراه ​ 

الله يوفقك دنيا واخرة ​


----------



## ابورشاد (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور وجعلك الله منارة للمسلمين وزادك الله من العلم ما تنفع به الاسلآم المسلمين


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (24 فبراير 2007)

مبارك يا دكتور فيصل، و جعله الله من العلم الصالح المنتفع به.


----------



## sadoboza (24 فبراير 2007)

مليون مبروك وتحيه خاصه لك من جميع الزملاء فى مصر والسعوديه والكويت 
م / صلاح التميمى


----------



## طارق أحمد محمد (24 فبراير 2007)

[color=[size="6"]ألف مبروك وعقبال الجميع[/size]"#000000"][/color]


----------



## أحمد محروس (24 فبراير 2007)

*زاد المسلمون رجلا عظيما*

السلام عليكم
الاخ الفاضل / استاذنا الجليل / فيصل
الف الف مبروك الدكتوراه ،،و المسلمون ينتظرون منك ان ترفع من مكانتهم ليسودوا بلاد الغرب

من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا،،


أخوك الصغير/ احمد محروس


----------



## NSH (24 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك دكتور وان شاء الله الموفقية الدائمة.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (24 فبراير 2007)

أسأل الله أن يجعلك لبنة في صرح نهضة الأمة الإسلامية بعلمك الذي وهبك الله إياه وأن تكون من خير الخلف لخير سلف رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين وأن يجعل الله تغيير أحوال الأمة ونصرتها على يديك وأيدي أمثالك من المخلصين لله إن شاء الله والله على كل شيء قدير و بالإجابة جدير ..... قولوا آمين يا رب العالمين....
لك في قلبي معزَّة خاصة أخي الحبيب د.فيصلوأهمس في أذنيك وأقول لك :63: ... 

:80: إني أحبك في الله
:80: إني أحبك في الله
:80: إني أحبك في الله


----------



## almotaeam (24 فبراير 2007)

_مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك_


----------



## محمد الملاح (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مليون مبروك للدكتور المهندس/ فيصل الشريف
مع تمانينا له بمزيد من التقدم والتفوق 
وزادك علما ونفع الله بك المسلمين
والف مبروك ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله وما شاء الله
مبروك و100000000000000000000000000000 مبروك
وهذا النجاح اضافة لنا جميعا
ووفقك الله


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (24 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله 10000000000000000000000000 مبروك


----------



## lateef (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك ونفع الله بعلمك وهكذا يكون الفتي


----------



## kmor11 (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك واتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح و التقدم واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## badreco_73 (24 فبراير 2007)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك يا دكتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## مسالك (24 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مليون مبروك للدكتور المهندس / فيصل الشريف 
ونتمى من الله أن ينفع بعلمك الأمة الأسلامية العضو مسالك


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (24 فبراير 2007)

أخلص التهانى ومبـــــــــ1000ــــــــبروك وجزى الله خيراً كل من سلك طريق يبتغى فيه علم
وتهنئة خاصة لمن ساعدك من الأهل والأسرة فلهم أكيد أكيد منك كل العرفان وهنئك الله بنجاحك وبارك لك فيه
أخوك م.أحمد الشرقاوى


----------



## معمارية تعرف ربها (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك للدكتور المهندس فيصل الشريف وجزاك الله كل خير فى الدنيا والآخرة وجعله علما ينتفع به ان شاء الله .
"من سلك طريقا يلتمس به علما سهل الله له طريقا الى الجنه"


----------



## ma_sk_7 (24 فبراير 2007)

خالص التهاني للزميل الفاضل د. فيصل الشريف ، متمنيا له كل التوفيق والسداد ، وما زال المشوار طويل والله الموفق باذن تعالي اخوك فى الله محمد سلامة


----------



## a3eai (24 فبراير 2007)

الله يبارك فيك والف الف الف مبروك والله يوفقك 
وعقبالي اجيب البكالريوس في الهندسة الكيميائية ادعو لي
والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## فارسي (24 فبراير 2007)

*ألف مبروك .*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ألف مبروك الأخ العزيز فيصل الشريف .

لك مني خالص التمني بالنجاح والتوفيق دائماً 

مبارك مرة أخرى


----------



## نادية (24 فبراير 2007)

:12: ألف ألف ألف مبروك.................:12: :12: 
:77: :77: :77:


----------



## 3bdalr7man (24 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مبروووووك دكتور فيصل ونسال الله دوام التفوق والنجاااااااااح


----------



## أبوحمزه الشرقاوى (24 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ونفع الله بعلمك المسلمين:14: :14: :31: :31:


----------



## م / رانية (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك، ووفقك الله دائماً ونفعك بعلمك وجعله صدقة جارية لعملك


----------



## ابراهيم الشايع (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك والحمد لله اني عرفت اليوم فقط من الجريدة ومن الموقع خبر حصولك على الدكتوراه وكنت ابحث عن اخبار عنك منذ فترة بحكم علاقة زمالة سابقة بيننا وتستاهل


----------



## ابو البكر (24 فبراير 2007)

الف بس الف لازم مليون او مليار مبروك 
وانشاء الله يحسب علمك لك وليس عليك امين 
ومبروك لنا ولك 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## bdr2828 (24 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك*

ألف مبروك د فيصل الشريف
و إن شاء الله من حسن الى أحسن ...


----------



## وسام حاج (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك و تنمنى المزيد من التقدم و التفوق


----------



## حمادة راس (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مليون مبروك الدكتور /فيصل الشريف والدكتور/امين عبد المجيد


----------



## winner_4_ever (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك ونتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح 
ونفع الله بعلمك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## adeel (24 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الدكتور فيصل الشريف المحترم
تحية وتقدير
نزف لك أجمل التهاني والتبريكات بحصولك على درجة الدكتوراة 
ونطلب من العلي القدير أن يوفقك الطريق الصواب بما ينفع أهلك ووطنك 
وتقبل خالص تحياتي:77: :77:


----------



## محمد82 (24 فبراير 2007)

الف مبرروك وانشاءالله مزيدا من النجاح والتقدم


----------



## agui (24 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبروك دكتور فيصل
مع تمنياتى لك بالمزيد من النجاح*


----------



## اللص الطائر (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهنئك علي هذا المجهود وقد كرمك الله بتتوجه لك 
ونعفك الله بهذا واعانك
والف الف مبروك يا 

د/ فيصل


----------



## eng_mohand (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور نفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك معالي الدكتور فيصل ,,,,,,,,,,, و مزيدا من التقدم العلمي و مزيدا من خدمه بلادنا العربيه و الاسلاميه ,,,,

تقبل عميق تحياتي ,,,,,,, و صدق الله العظيم اذ يقول " و يخشي الله من عباده العلماء" ,,,,


----------



## ماجد علي (25 فبراير 2007)

*[email protected] .se*

ألف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل
مع اجمل التمنيات بالنجاح الدائم بأذن الله
م. ماجد علي


----------



## خالد الجندى (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور


----------



## es_3obayda (25 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلك قدوه لكل العرب والمسلمين واعطاك اجرك فى الدنيا وضعفه فى الاخرخرة انشاء الله ومره اخرى مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووووك والله هذه الاخبار يفرح بيها اى احد على المنتدى او خارجه لاننا اخوان فى الله ونتمنى الخير لاى احد يعطيك العافيه (الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك)


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الف مبروك يا دكتور / فيصل 
كم انت جدير بهذا اللقب الذي تشرف هو بك
تمنياتي القلبية بدوام التقدم و التوفيق و اسأل الله عز و جل ان يجعله فاتحة خير عليك 
و الا يكون اخر الانجازات بل خطوة لتحقيق ما هو افضل و ارقي ان شاء الله


----------



## هيلدا (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك للدكتور فيصل الشريف وعسى الله ان ينفعنا بعلمه


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (25 فبراير 2007)

الاف التبريكات و التهانى للزميل العزيز و ندعو الله العلي القدير ان يوفقه دوما ويجعل فيه و به كل الخير و البركه


----------



## الشخيبي (25 فبراير 2007)

*ما شاء الله.. تبارك الله...

مبارك أخي فيصل...عقبال الأستاذية إن شاء الله...

زادك الله من فضله وعلمه وجعلها لك خيرا في الدنيا والآخرة..*


----------



## الطرابلسي (25 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك والعاقبة للـــ .Post-Doc


----------



## Amjad-Pal (25 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك
و إلى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## Adn (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك..حصولك على هذه الدرجة العلمية الرفيعة ونساله تعالى وندعوه لك بالتوفيق والتقدم وان يسدد على طريق الخير خطاك.. انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير.


----------



## مروان96 (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك
ونفع الله بعلمك وجعلك الله عونا لإخوانك
نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد
آمين


----------



## ziad alem (25 فبراير 2007)

مبارك وألف مبارك للدكتور فيصل الشريف وإن شاء الله في خدمة الأمة الإسلامية


----------



## khaled_engineer (25 فبراير 2007)

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الف مبروك يا دكتور / فيصل
> كم انت جدير بهذا اللقب الذي تشرف هو بك
> تمنياتي القلبية بدوام التقدم و التوفيق و اسأل الله عز و جل ان يجعله فاتحة خير عليك
> و الا يكون اخر الانجازات بل خطوة لتحقيق ما هو افضل و ارقي ان شاء الله​



*أحسنت م/ طارق فوزي*​


----------



## احمد822 (25 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروووووووووك دكتور فيصل
بالتوفيق والنجااااااح الدائم إن شاء الله......


----------



## محمود السوهاجي (25 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله على فضله ونعمه وستره وحلمه وجوده وتوفيقه والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله سيدنا محمد وعلى آله
بارك الله لك وعليك ونفعك بما تعلمت وعلمك ما ينفعك ونفع بك إن شاء الله 
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل درجات الدنيا مطية لدرجات الآخره 
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلي اللهم وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## a7med4u (25 فبراير 2007)

مبروك دكتور / مهندس فيصل
الف الف الف الف مــبروك


----------



## رحال حول العالم (25 فبراير 2007)

10ُe3 مبروووووك للدكتور المهندس فيصل الشريف


----------



## ابوالرنا (25 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك
تستاهل اكتر وللامام


----------



## صميده (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك مع تحياتي صميده المصري


----------



## صفوت السودان (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووك اخي الفاضل الدكتور 
فيصل واتمنى مزيدا من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (25 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك لك من فلسطين


----------



## AC MILAN (25 فبراير 2007)

مبـــــــاركٌ أخـــي الكريم 

وعقبال لكل الدارسين في جميع المجالات


----------



## زيزو ون اية (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## يا زمن (25 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل وإنشاء الله نشوفك بروفيسور


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله, الف الف الف مبروك أخي
الدكتور فيصل الشريف
وحقاً فإننا نفخر بتواجدك معنا في هذا الملتقى
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## حكنه (25 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك دكتور فيصل نتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## labeeb (25 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
الف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل
وزادك الله من رحمتة وعلمه 
انت لها .... انت لها .... انت لها
:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30:​


----------



## super_engineer (25 فبراير 2007)

bravo and mabrouk


----------



## محمد قدوري (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك لمشرفنا العزيز الدكتور قيصل ,,,فانتم فخر لكل المهندسين العرب، اذ يستنير بجهودكم وعلمكم كل متلق على ساحة منتداكم الموقر..واني لارى ان هذا المنتدى اصبح مدرسة للعلوم الهندسيه ينهل منه المتعلم وطالب العلم ويشارك فيه الجميع . وفق الله جميع مهندسي هذه الامه لخدمة الامه،حفظك الله الدكتور فيصل الشريف ووفقك لما فيه الخير لدينك ودنياك واخرتك....


----------



## احمد1679 (25 فبراير 2007)

:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: 
الف مبروك أخى فيصل حصولك على هذه الدرجه العلميه الراقيه
أمنياتى الدائمه بالتوفيق والتقدم


----------



## hassan_elshimy (25 فبراير 2007)

*الف مبروك*

اقدم اجمل التهانى للدكتور فيصل وعقبال ال Dsc


----------



## tornido2010 (25 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك على الدكتور و نتمنا مزيد من الانجازات


----------



## engmohamad (25 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
ونفعك بك أمته
 وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## العيد السوفي (26 فبراير 2007)

مزيدا من النجاح يا اخي الدكتور فيصل وفقك الله لخدمة الأمة .


----------



## ARCHMAHA (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## مازن الهيتي (26 فبراير 2007)

*تهنئه*

8000+100000000 مبروك .انشاء الله بروفيسور..................


----------



## أريج المحادين (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## zzz (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك و امنياتي بالنجاح الدائم و المستمر


----------



## sanaa (26 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك مع الامنيات برعاية الله لكم وتوفيقكم للتطور العلمي ومزيد من البحوث والدراسات


----------



## faiqmohmed (26 فبراير 2007)

شايف الخير
اهنئك على الطريقة البغدلدية
استاذي الفاضل د.فيصل
:78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78:


----------



## أبو عزام (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك يا ابو عبدالله 

وعقبال ما نبارك لك بحصول ابنك عبدالله على الدكتواره
​


----------



## princesaft (26 فبراير 2007)

*تهنئــــــــــة للدكتور فيــــــــــــصل*

:13: *اجمـــــــــــــــــــل التهانى القلبيـــــــة يادكتـــــــــــــــور​*:14:


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (26 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف 
مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووك
والى الامام وعقبال باقي الزملاء والزميلات
يدا بيد نحو ملتقى مزدهر بالعطاء
أخوكم محمد ربيع


----------



## mohaon (26 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله ولاقوة الا بالله
مبروك لك اخي الدكتور فيصل 
اسال المولى القدير ان ينفعك بما تعلمته ونلته وان يزيدك اجرا بتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه وان يرفع قدرك بنفع غيرك من المسلمين
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا امين امين امين


----------



## كونكورد (26 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك اخي العزيز ونتمنا لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## amr_h_elfar (26 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور والى الامام دائما ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضى


----------



## ريان (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل 
و عقبال كل مهندسي المنتدى والله نفتخر أنو المنتدى فيه الإمكانيات المتميزة .


----------



## hokagai (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## البروفيسور سامي (26 فبراير 2007)

_مبروك الف مبروك _


----------



## على عبد السميع (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف مليون مبروك يا دكتور 

:14::14::14::14::14::14:
:14::14::14::14:
:14::14:
 :14:


----------



## نبيل الجبري (26 فبراير 2007)

الفين وخمسمية وستين الف مبروك عقباااالي انشاء اللة:67:


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (26 فبراير 2007)

مبروك دكتورنا الغالي وانشاء الله يوم نيل لقب البروفيسور
ومن تقدم الى آخر


----------



## محمد الحبيب (26 فبراير 2007)

:12: ألف :77: مبروك :77: لـ دكتورنا :77: القدير ،،، :12:


----------



## ابو تحسين (26 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## حساااس (26 فبراير 2007)

*ألف مبروك لـ د.فيصل*

:12: ألف ألف مبروك د. فيصل الشريف على الدكتوراة:12:
:12: ووفقك الله في الدنيا والآخرة لما تحبه وترضاه:12:
:12: وأعانك على إعانة الجميع للعمل الصالح :12:


----------



## العز (26 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يادكتور واتمنى لكم المزيد من التوفيق في حياتك الدنيوية والاخروية 

اخوكم 
م/محمد الجهني


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (26 فبراير 2007)

مبروووووووووووووك يادكتور فيصل والى الأمام دائما


----------



## شريف ميهوب (26 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف 
تريليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك ويارب نشوف كل اخواتنا المسلمين مشرفينا في كل المجالات


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (26 فبراير 2007)

الاخ المهندس
نبارك لك علي درجة الدكتوراة ونتمني لك دوام التقدم والرقي ونفع الله بك كل عباده

جمال


----------



## moh h (26 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف مليار مبروك

وعقبال الأعلى منها وشهادة الجنة إنشاء الله
والنجاح في الحياة العلمية والعملية والدينية

والله يرزق الجميع​


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (28 فبراير 2007)

الف مليون مبروك لاخي الحبيب الدكتور فيصل هذا الانجاز و الله اسأل ان يبارك له و يجعلها عونا له و العاقبة للجميع

محبكم
أبو عبدالرحمن


----------



## مهندس/اسماعيل (28 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك ودائما الي الامام


----------



## محمد الحبيب (28 فبراير 2007)

فرحتنا بيك كبيره دكتور


----------



## الشمـــــالي (4 مارس 2007)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور مهندس / فيصل الشريف 
الف مبروك حصولكم على شهادة الدكتوراه ويشهد الله على ماعلمت بالخبر الا اليوم حيث اطلعت على رسالتك البريدية اليوم فقط اعلم بأن هذا عذر غير مقبول وانه تقصير مني ولكن كما يقول المثل العذر عند كرام القوم مقبول .
اخي العزيز ابو عبد الله حقيقتا انا من الناس اللي لك عليهم الكثير من الجميل والفضل في حياتهم ارجوا من الله العلى القدير ان يقدرنا على رد الجميل .
الف مبروك مرة اخرى وعقبال انجالك الكرام . وتقبل خالص تحياتي وعظيم تقديري واحترامي 
اخوك / محمد الحفظي .


----------



## حسين الدفاعي (8 مارس 2007)

مبروك ونتمنى ان نسير على خطاك


----------



## محمد الحبيب (9 مارس 2007)

نسأل الله دوام التقدم و المعرفه


----------



## essa2000eg (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله 
الف مبروك ونفع بعلمك الله الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## حيدرالشويلي (20 مارس 2007)

الف الف مبروك اخي العزيز ونتمنا لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 أبريل 2007)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## ORYX_GTL (12 أبريل 2007)

*الف مبروك ويستاهل كل خير*


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل من شارك هنا ولمن ارسل لي الرسائل الخاصة عبر هذا الملتقى ،، تغمرني في الحقيقة مشاعر متعدده وأنا أرى هذا العدد الكبير من المشاركات التي تدعو تدور حول التهنئة والدعاء ،، للجميع أقدم التقدير والشكر على ما قاموا به وعلى كلماتهم المشجعة ودعائهم المخلص. كما أشكر الزملاء اللذين كان هذا الموضوع سببا في اللقاء بهم عبر هذا الملتقى المبارك ، وأدعو الله أن تساعدنا الظروف للقاء بهم مرة أخرى ان شاء الله.

كما أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لهذا الملتقى وللزملاء القائمين عليه لإفرادهم هذا المساحة للإلتقاء بهذه الكوكبة الجميلة من الزملاء الكرام. لهم تقديري أيضا على الجهود التي يبذلونها في سبيل الرقي بهذا الملتقى وخدمة الزملاء المهندسين العرب في كل مكان.

لكم جميعا كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام.


----------



## ياسر قضيب (19 أبريل 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## حسين حسن حسين (22 أغسطس 2007)

ألف مبروك للدكتور فيصل ، وإلى المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ..


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف مبروك
و يارب عقبالى

:14:


----------



## عبداللة (24 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله ..

الف الف الف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل ..

وعسى ان تكون خيرا لك ..

والف شكر يابو صالح (ماشاء الله عليك عضو فعاااااااااااال و نشيط ماشاء الله )


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله..
حقق الله آمالك ..,وزادك من فضله..... ألف ألف مبروك.


----------



## زهر الياسمين (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*مبارك*

ألف مبروك
تمنياتي بالنجاح المستمر


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف مبروك يا دكتور فيصل واسف اني أكون أخر هذا الحشد وما دل ذلك على تقدير الجميع لك


----------



## hsnali20 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله لهم على هذا ونفع الله بعلمهم ....الحمدالله على هذه النعم العظيمة علم وإيمان بالله ..اسأل الله العظيم أن يثبتهم على ايمانهم وينفع بعلمهم


----------



## م. زيد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مبارك دكتور فيصل على إنجازك الرائع هذا، ونفع الله بك وبعلمك أمتك التي تحتاج للكثير من أمثالك.

عفواً دكتور فضولي العلمي يدفعني لسؤالك عن "مشاريع مبادرات التمويل الخاص" هل المقصود به تلك المشاريع التي تتبع نظام التنفيذ بناء/تشغيل/نقل (BOT)، أم المقصود بها تلك التي تتبع نظام تسليم المفتاح (Turn key)، أم المقصود شيء آخر؟ هنالك عدة استفسارات أخرى بخصوص النموذج الذي صممته، ولكن ابتداءً أريد أن أعرف ما المقصود بمبادرات التمويل الخاص. 

أكرر تهنئتي وتبريكي لك وإلى مزيد من النجاح والتفوق


----------



## مستشار (15 سبتمبر 2007)

أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد وأن ينفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر جميع الزملاء اللذين غمروني بجميل تهنئتهم ورقيق عباراتهم ، و أدعو الله للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح.

بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ الكريم م. زيد عن مشاريع مبادرات التمويل الخاص ،، فإنها بإختصار تلك المشاريع التي يقوم القطاع الخاص بتصميمها و تمويل إنشائها وتشغيلها لمدة تعاقدية طويلة على أن يأخذ اتعابه بشكل دوري إعتمادا على توفر المكان وجودة الخدمة. وتكون المتطلبات قد وضعها في الاصل القطاع العام وركز فيها على الخدمة وتوفرها وليس على المرفق. هذا الاتجاه يتحول فيه القطاع العام من مالك للمرفق الى متحكم في جودة الخدمة ، ويقوم فيه القطاع العام بالتركيز على عمله الاساسي وترك الامور والتفاصيل المتعلقة بالمرافق على القطاع الخاص الاقدر على ادارتها والابداع في تصميمها. هذا النظام يعتبر تطورا لتوجه البناء والتشغيل والنقل المشهور عالميا ، لكنه يختلف عنه قليلا بأنه يوفر مرافق ليست ذات عائد ، لذلك فإن الحكومة لا بد أن تقوم بدفع تكاليف المبنى الرأسمالية وكذلك تكاليف تشغيله ولكن على طيلة سنوات العقد بشرط توفر المكان والخدمة بالشكل المطلوب طيلة المدة. غالبا ما تكون مشاريع البناء والتشغيل والنقل مشاريع ذات عائد يستثمر فيها القطاع الخاص ويأخذ عوائدها بالاتفاق وربما المشاركة مع الحكومة الى أجل محدد ثم ينقل المشروع بكامله الى القطاع العام ، وبهذا يعتبر استثمارا تتيح الحكومة للقطاع الخاص الفرصة بتوفيره. في مشاريع مبادرات التمويل الخاص المشروع يعتبر خدمة من الحكومة يجب تأديتها ، لكنها تُشرك القطاع الخاص معها في توفير هذه الخدمة رغبة في جودة الاداء وتميز الادارة وكذلك تخفيف الحمل عن كاهل الميزانية العامة التي لا تفي في غالب الاحوال بكل المتطلبات.

آمل أن اكون بهذا الشرح الموجز قد قربت لك الفكره ، وفي كل الاحوال نحن دائما رهن الاشارة.


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف مبـــــــــــروك
يا أخ فيصل مع دعواتى لك بدوام النجاح
:13: :13: :13:


----------



## asw (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مبارك

د.فيصل

وإلى الامام


----------



## سبع الليل (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*مباااااااااااارك لكم على نيل شهادة الدكتوراة 

أخوكم سبع الليل*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (23 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ العزيز الدكتور فيصل الشريف لفت انتباهي تبريكات الأخوة والأخوات على حصولك على درجة الدكتوارة فغمرتني الفرحة فأحببت المشاركة بهذه المناسبة الغالية وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مبروك لكل مجتهد وببركة الشهر الكريم لك كل التحية ووفقك الله


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله
تبارك الله
والله اكبر


----------

